# Snow Dump Site Available in New Hampshire



## NHSnowLand (Feb 17, 2015)

Need a place to dump all that snow? Look no further, conveniently on the Manchester Londonderry line we are able to accommodate your needs. We are now accepting appointments for drop offs as follows:

$95 per triaxle load
$75 per 6 wheeler load
$50 per 1 Ton load


Open check required prior to dumping and any additional debris dumped will incur additional disposal fees. Site monitored by video.


----------

